# Can I plug my VHS player to my macbook pro ?



## romanmongin (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi !

I have videos on a VHS tape I'd like to watch on my macbook pro. 

First, does the macbook pro have a video input able to receive a VHS signal ?

Secondly, how does the mac display the video on the screen. Do I need a specific software...?

Thank you for your advices !

Roman.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 23, 2009)

There is no such thing as a VHS signal. Your VCR outputs composite video or RF on Channel 3 or 4 (your choice). If you have an S-VHS VCR, then it also outputs a YC (aka S-VHS) signal. A simple way to watch a VHS tape is to buy a TV tuner for your Mac. Elgato's line of EyeTV Mac-compatible tuners is superb. VHS  conversion is an advertised feature of Elgato's tuners.


----------



## romanmongin (Feb 23, 2009)

That's great, thank you very much for those informations !

Cheers.
Roman


----------



## khanshab (Feb 24, 2009)

According to me to display video you need separate software.

Thanks
_________________________


----------

